
Show HN: Compare Trends on Reddit - lettergram
https://redditprofile.com/compare?search=AWS,GCP%20|%20Google%20Cloud,Azure
======
eternal_virgin
This makes the differences between similar products of varying quality/polish
very visible.

For example, et's take Paladins and Overwatch. Developed/released at the same
time, with similar playstyles and roles.

Paladins, although having more features and variations allowing changing
playstyles, suffers from so many bugs that it's basically all you hear about.
On the other hand Overwatch has somewhat less variation in playstyle and a
more toxic playerbase, but is very reliable with excellent quality, and the
devs fix bugs as fast as they can with a focus more on polish and gameplay
than putting out tons of skins.

At a high level it seems like pro/cons, and it is difficult to gauge interest
because Overwatch is much more popular/instated, but then looking at the
trends:
[https://redditprofile.com/compare?search=paladins,overwatch](https://redditprofile.com/compare?search=paladins,overwatch)

It becomes super clear that Overwatch has way higher sentiment. I assume this
may be slightly biased as Paladins, having a smaller playerbase, probably
mostly has posters who are dedicated to the game and so are more heavily
influenced by bugs and QoL issues; but I don't see it being enough to justify
a 100:15 ratio in relative sentiment. You can also see clear dips around the
times that game-breaking bugs were discovered, or when HiRez/EvilMojo did an
oopsie.

This is just an example but I figure offsetting trends in this way is going to
be very powerful. It better visualizes product sentiment across competing
products in a way that is mostly offset at scale from "popularity" (which
makes other trend metrics i.e. Google Trends too biased to use).

------
throwaway676929
Interesting tool. The same articles comparing GCP and AWS are positive about
both platforms?

Does anyone know how these reddit comments are scraped? Is there an API from
reddit?

~~~
O_H_E
Reddit have a Public API, thats how all these unofficial clients work. Don't
know for sure if this site is using it. (It probably is)

------
O_H_E
Awesome tool

